# refilling co2



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Anywhere in the Surrey area I can get my 10lb co2 tank refilled? I had a leak before I got it filled, so when i rehooked it up, i used teflon on the fittings, then checked for leaks with soapy water and a spray bottle. Everything seemed fine, no leaks. Held pressure until a few days ago, and drained. I had it split into 2 tanks, and moved one of the tanks, I left the extra lined hooked up, but open on the end. Shut the needle valve to that line, but guess not good enough and it leaked 

So ya, I need it filled ASAP, hopefully somewhere nearby 

Thanks, Tyson.


----------

